# lucky tegu before & after pic



## devine* (Aug 21, 2008)

I took this picture yesterday, well I took the _second picture_ yesterday...












yay!


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

That first pics still freaks me out. I can't believe people can let an animal go that far in their care! Looking great as always now.


----------



## chelleb (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi

Any body with their with B/W argentine tegu, i have mine around 4 months and need advice....please....


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Chelleb,
Your best bet is to post a new topic under the Argentine Black and White section of the forum since this is the Columbian section. What is it that you need advice with? We can't help you if you don't tell us what the problem is.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 21, 2008)

umm, english please chelleb

i will answer any question you have as will others, but make a new topic with your questions.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my god, that's aweful... my female chacoan was pretty thin when I got her and she needed some rehabilitation (I bought her as a yearling--not directly from Bobby), but she wasn't THAT bad...good luck with that little beauty! He's doing sooo much better.


----------



## Zelera (Aug 22, 2008)

great job looks like hes doing good.keep it up


----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 22, 2008)

thats a very nice change. lookin really good. :app


----------

